# display bug



## whitebb2727 (May 27, 2015)

The first post on every page of every thread I try to read is blank and really long. I didn't know if it was a bug with Riu or my phone.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 27, 2015)

Even this thread. In case it is Riu I'll repeat. The first post of every page of every thread is blank and really long.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 27, 2015)

So I just checked on a second phone and its doing it on that one to.


----------



## Darth Vapour (May 27, 2015)

try the third phone and let us no lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 27, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> try the third phone and let us no lol


Just wondering if anyone else was experiencing it.


----------



## Darth Vapour (May 27, 2015)

i think that page is not resizing for phone ??? i use pc no issues here


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 27, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> i think that page is not resizing for phone ??? i use pc no issues here


It started today with the adds. Idk. Its annoying.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 27, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> i think that page is not resizing for phone ??? i use pc no issues here


OK. It only does it when my phone is sideways. I'll figure it out.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 28, 2015)

Wtf? OK I can't figure it out. When my phone is vertical no prob, horizontal and then the problem. It does it on both phones. Any ideas?


----------



## Aeroknow (May 28, 2015)

whitebb2727 said:


> Wtf? OK I can't figure it out. When my phone is vertical no prob, horizontal and then the problem. It does it on both phones. Any ideas?


Mine is jacked up also. I just read this thread, and tried turning my phone vertical. Works for me also. Thanks.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 28, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> Mine is jacked up also. I just read this thread, and tried turning my phone vertical. Works for me also. Thanks.


No prob. I guess its a glitch with the site. Both my smart phones are doing it and yours. Is yours an android phone by chance? Supposed to been all kinds of kinks in the last android update.


----------



## Growan (May 28, 2015)

Same here using Chrome on an android. Only in landscape orientation.


Hang on, this isn't TnT!

I'm outta here!


----------



## Aeroknow (May 28, 2015)

whitebb2727 said:


> No prob. I guess its a glitch with the site. Both my smart phones are doing it and yours. Is yours an android phone by chance? Supposed to been all kinds of kinks in the last android update.


Iphone6


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 28, 2015)

Yea got to be the site then. So do we get support in the support section? Any mods out there can answer this question?


----------



## potroastV2 (May 28, 2015)

I haven't seen that problem yet. 

It appears that the work-around is to view your phone while lying on your side.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 29, 2015)

rollitup said:


> I haven't seen that problem yet.
> 
> It appears that the work-around is to view your phone while lying on your side.


When my phone is vertical it works fine. When the phone is laid sideways the first post goes blank. I think it started with the adds. I just prefer to use my phone horizontal. Maybe just a kink that will be worked out. Thank you though.


----------



## potroastV2 (May 29, 2015)

I really have no idea about these ads or using this site on a phone. Sorry.


----------



## Advertising @ Rollitup (May 29, 2015)

Hey guys, as you know we have started to put up ads on the site and we have based it off the pc display, we are aware the mobile users may have some difficulties since the launch of the ads, however we will be fixing this problem after the weekend. However I do apologize for the inconveniences it has caused.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 4, 2015)

ANOTHER DISPLAY PROBLEM

My 'START NEW THREAD' button is gone or covered up by advertising!

I can't even start a thread here with a proper label to tell you!

The thread title on second and successive pages is also missing!


----------



## sunni (Jul 5, 2015)

I have informed the admin of this

When this happens to you please be specific on what system you are using
Is it a phone ? If so what type
Is it a computer ? If so what browser ?


We need specifics because I'm not getting any problems at all so I gotta know what system / platform it's having an issue on


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 5, 2015)

Using a linux PC - Chromium, Firefox, IE, and Safari. When I log in, it looks like this unless the page is fully maximized. I'm experiencing the same phone issues as whitebb when I use the RIU mobile app on my android.

edit: Just tested Windows 8.1 - Firefox, IE, Chrome. Same thing.


----------



## sunni (Jul 5, 2015)

Admin has been notified 

I see the white arrows on my iPhone 6 but it doesn't stop me from clicking and using anything


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 5, 2015)

sunni said:


> Admin has been notified
> 
> I see the white arrows on my iPhone 6 but it doesn't stop me from clicking and using anything


Same.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 5, 2015)

I have the white arrows on android 4.4.4 chrome. All the links still work.


----------



## neosapien (Jul 5, 2015)

I have white arrows on Android 4.0 using Chrome. Clicking on them does nothing.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 5, 2015)

sunni said:


> I have informed the admin of this
> 
> When this happens to you please be specific on what system you are using
> Is it a phone ? If so what type
> ...


Ok I'm on a galaxy note ll running android and chrome browser.

There seems to be a spacing problem in the header, because the green part with quick links actually covers the next line below, which contains the first line of the thread name and the 'START NEW' button.

Please tag me so I know when you've responded.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 5, 2015)

neosapien said:


> I have white arrows on Android 4.0 using Chrome. Clicking on them does nothing.


I have this too.


----------



## sunni (Jul 5, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Ok I'm on a galaxy note ll running android and chrome browser.
> 
> There seems to be a spacing problem in the header, because the green part with quick links actually covers the next line below, which contains the first line of the thread name and the 'START NEW' button.
> 
> Please tag me so I know when you've responded.


@ttystikk the admin is aware of this issue, should be resolved in the next few days


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 5, 2015)

sunni said:


> @ttystikk the admin is aware of this issue, should be resolved in the next few days


Thank you. It effectively renders me unable to start threads or initiate conversations.


----------

